# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  Χρονια καταθλιψη...

## deleted-member-14-04-2016

Καλη σας μερα.
Ειμαι νεο μελος και γενικα ειναι η πρωτη μου φορα που προσπαθω να λαβω μια βοηθεια διαδυκτιακη για το θεμα καταθλιψης που χρονια με ταλαιπωρει.
Δεν ξερω καν απο που,απο τι ακριβως κι απο ποτε πρεπει να ξεκινησω να μιλω για εμενα...
Δεν ξερω αν εχουν σημασια για καποιον/α τα οσα με ταλαιπωρουν...και σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν θα θελα να "βαρυνω" αλλα ατομα που παλευουν για τα δικα τους προβληματα,με το δικο μου φορτιο.
Ως παιδι κακοποιημενο,σωματικα απο μια μητερα αρκετα σκληρη κι αδιαφορη και σεξουαλικα απο φιλους της (εν αγνοια της) καθως με εμπιστευοταν για να μπορεσει να εργαστει σκληρα για να επιβιωσουμε, βιωσα την πρωτη μου καταθλιψη στα 13.
Φυσικα δεν σκεφτηκα καν να ζητησω βοηθεια απο ειδικους ή ισως και δεν τολμουσα να εμπιστευτω σε κανεναν τους λογους που επιχειρουσα να αυτοκτονησω ή αντιδρουσα με εκρηκτικους θυμους ή και τελικα αποφασισα στα 14 να σταματησω το σχολειο μου για να εργαστω νυχτα κι οπουδηποτε,αρκει να εφευγα μακρυα απο το σπιτι μου...
Χρειαστηκαν πολλα χρονια για να τα παραδεχτω...εστω στον εαυτο μου.
Ντρεπομουν για οσα μου συνεβαιναν και επειθα τον εαυτο μου (και τους αγνωστους) πως ειχα μια τρυφερη μανουλα,μια ευτιχισμενη οικογενεια αλλα ο απροσαρμοστος,ατιθασος χαρακτηρας μου...ηταν η αιτια που εφυγα μακρυα τους.
Δεν ξερω πως...αλλα ναι το ειχα καταφερει αυτο!
Τα χρονια περασαν και βρηκα δυναμη (ανεξηγητη) να "ξεχασω",να προχωρησω μπροστα ολομοναχη,να τακτοποιηθω οικονομικα,να γυμναζομαι,να αγαπησω,να νικησω την καταθλιψη,και να δημιουργησω την δικη μου ονειρεμενη οικογενεια στα 23 μου.
Ημουν ευτυχισμενη,χαρουμενη,φουλ δραστηρια,δημιουργικη και ζουσα στην Γερμανια.(παρ οτι που ως χωρα ποτε δεν μου αρεσε)
Στα 37 μου βυθιζομαι και παλι σε καταθλιψη,χωριζω,επιστρεφω στην Ελλαδα κοντα στην οικογενεια μου (που ολα αυτα τα χρονια ειχαμε αναπτυξει μια πιο "φιλικη" επικοινωνια).
Εχοντας πλεον και 2 λατρεμενα κοριτσια (τα οποια ασφαλως και ταλαιπωρησα με τις καταστασεις αυτες),πιεσα και παλι αφορητα τον εαυτο μου να σταθω στα ποδια μου,να εργαστω,να λειτουργησω οπως παλιοτερα και το καταφερα στα 40 μου.Τα 2-3 χρονια ομως αυτα της καταθλιψης,επαιξαν καθοριστικα καταστρεπτικο ρολο στην ως τοτε υπεροχη σχεση που ειχα με τα κοριτσια μου.(10 και 12 ετων τοτε τα κοριτσια μου)
Η οικογενεια μου ανυπαρκτη....αδιαφορη...και επρεπε παλι μονη να παλεψω αυτην την φορα για να κερδισω την ονειρεμενη σχεση με τα παιδια μου που εχασα...
Οι ενοχες,οι τυψεις,ο θυμος,η απογοητευση,η απογνωση....συναισθηματα απεριγραπτα...
Στα 45 μου παθαινω καρκινο και πλεον με καθοδηγηση των γιατρων μου, παραπεμπομαι σε ψυχολογικη/ψυχιατρικη υποστηριξη (επιτελους).Το γεγονος πως τα παιδια μου συνεχιζαν να στεκονται αδιαφορα σε οτι μου συνεβαινε...πονουσε περισσοτερο απο την επιπονη μαχη μου με τον καρκινο...Απαλευτο...Η διαπιστωση και η αποδοχη πως τις "εχασα" ηταν σα να με χτυπησαν 10 καρκινοι παντου...Δεν ηξερα για τι να παλεψω πια...Υπηρξαν απειρες φορες που εχανα το κουραγιο και την ελπιδα μου και ηθελα να αφεθω...να χαθω...
Ειχα ομως μεγαλη υποστηριξη απο την δουλεια μου και τον πρωην αντρα μου κι αυτο σταθηκε αιτια να ξαναζεσταθει η σχεση μας και να συζηταμε για επανασυνδεση.
Με διαγνωση χρονιας καταθλιψης ξεκινησα αγωγη με seropram χωρις αποτελεσμα κι αργοτερα με cymbalta για 1 χρονο οπου και βοηθηκα αρκετα.Δυνατοτερη πλεον κι αφου νικησα τον καρκινο επιστρεφω στην δουλεια μου και κοβω μονη μου τα αντικαταθλιπτικα.Σε λιγους μηνες δυστυχως "βουλιαξα" και παλι στην απομονωση μου...Η μονη μου εξοδος ηταν η δουλεια μου οπου και με στηριξαν απιστευτα ως και τωρα...
Εχει περασει 1,5 χρονος κι αφου χειροτερευω αποφασισα να παω σε ψυχολογο παλι.Ηταν κατηγορηματικη στο οτι χρειαζομαι και παλι φαρμακευτικη βοηθεια.
Ειμαι ενα βημα,μια ανασα,μια σκεψη πριν στην αποφαση να τα παρατησω ΟΛΑ και να φυγω καπου σε μια θαλασσα (ονειρο ζωης αυτο) κοντα στην μοναδικη αγαπημενη φιλη μου ή στον πρωην αντρα μου που ζει στην γερμανια...
Τα παιδια μου σπουδαζουν και τα εχω εντελως τακτοποιημενα και ειμαι σε θεση οικονομικα να ζησω ακομα και καπου μονη μου.
Μακαρι να ηξερα τι ειναι το καλυτερο ....μακαρι να μπορουσε καποιος να μου πει εστω δυο λογια να βγω απο το χαος μου...
Συγχωρειστε με (πολυ ομως) αν σας κουρασα...

Ευχαριστω

----------


## katerinakilg

Κατερινα,κοιτα πισω και δες τι εχεις καταφερει.ισως αναγκαστηκες να μεγαλωσεις αποτομα.πηρες τη ζωη ομως στα χερια σου.και πετυχες.πετυχες να δουλεψεις , να φροντισεις και να αγαπησεις το σωμα σου ,τον εαυτο σου,να ερωτευτεις ,να αγαπησεις και να αγαπηθεις..να κανεις οικογενεια,να εξασφαλισεις στα παιδια σου τα παντα οπως λες.πετυχες να νικησεις αυτο που λεγεται καρκινος,Κατερινα.ποση δυναμη χρειαζεται αυτο;εχεις καταλαβει;δεν ξερω τι να σου πω για τη σχεση σου με τα παιδια σου καθως πολλοι ανθρωποι ακομα και οι πιο οικειοι μας,η οικογενεια μας,πολλες φορες αποφασιζει να βγαλει την ουρα της απεξω στα δυσκολα.δεν ξερω πως να το χαρακτηρισω αυτο καθως κι εγω εχω την ιδια αντιμετωπιση.να βαλεις εσενα πανω απ ολα.και ο,τι θες να κανεις να το κανεις.αυτο σου αξιζει.θες να πας να ζησεις διπλα στη θαλασσα με τον συντροφο σου;καντο.αν αυτο ξερεις οτι θα σου κανει καλο.μιλα και με καποιον ειδικο.μην παρατας τον εαυτο σου.καπου εδω μεσα διαβασα οτι με την αγαπη μπορεις να ξεπερασεις την καταθλιψη.και μ εχει βρει τοσο συμφωνη αυτο.
δεν ξερω αν σε βοηθησα.ειπα απλα την ταπεινη μου γνωμη.(παλευω κι εγω με τους δικους μου δαιμονες).
αν ημουν εσυ,θα ημουν υπερηφανη για τον εαυτο μου .

----------


## giang

κοριτσαρα μου μ όλα αυτά που έχεις περάσει μάλλον εσύ πρέπει να μας δώσεις συμβουλές 
έχεις πολύ δύναμη και αυτό είναι που πρέπει να εκμεταλλευτεις
ίσως θα έπρεπε να έρθεις πιο κοντά στα παιδιά σου να τους μιλήσεις ανοιχτά για ότι έχεις περάσει
να ξέρουν πόσο δύσκολα κατάφερες να της μεγαλώσεις για να είναι αυτό που είναι σήμερα
ίσως μια άδεια και επίσκεψη στην φίλη σου η στον πρώην σύζυγο σου να είναι καλύτερο απ το να τα παρατήσεις όλα
θα είναι ένα τεστ να δεις πως θα νιώσεις

σου εύχομαι όποια απόφαση κι αν πάρεις να είναι η καλύτερη για σένα

υποκλίνομαι στην δύναμή σου

----------


## deleted-member-14-04-2016

ελπιζω να απαντω σωστα πατωντας το replay  :Confused: 

10 φορες διαβασα την απαντηση σου (βουρκωμενη κι ανακουφισμενη που ελαβα τα λογια σου)...
Φυσικα και με βοηθαει η γνωμη σου.Δεν σου κρυβω πως ενας λογος που εγραψα και τα οσα ειχα καταφερει, ηταν μηπως και βοηθησω νεοτερα παιδια που βρισκονται σε δυσκολες καταστασεις,καθως η δυναμη της θελησης σιγουρα καταφερνει πολλα.Σε αρκετα ομως χανουμε και την θεληση κι εκει χρειαζομαστε ιατρικη βοηθεια.Στην δικη μου περιπτωση επειδη δεν ηξερα οτι χρειαζομουν ιατρικη βοηθεια,προσπαθουσα μονη μου να κανω εστω και με το ζορι ο,τι μπορουσε να με βγαλει απο την καταθλιψη (που δεν γνωριζα οτι ειχα)
Αν δεν μου συνεβαινε ο καρκινος να παω με το ζορι στους ειδικους....ακομα δεν θα το ηξερα....και παλι μονη θα τα παλευα κι αυτα,χωρις να ξερω που θα κατεληγα.
Μιλαω με ψυχολογο και με βοηθησε στο να διαχειριστω και να καταννοησω τους λογους της στασης των παιδιων μου.Ο πονος μου δεν μειωνεται αλλα καταφερα να μην νιωθω θυμο απεναντι τους. (σημαντικο για μενα αυτο)
Η μεγαλη μου (23 ετων) τελειωνει φετος και θα παει στον πατερα της για μεταπτυχιακο (γερμανικης φιλολογιας).Εχει καλυτερευσει πολυ η σχεση και η επικοινωνια μας κι αυτο με παρηγορει αρκετα.Με την μικρη μου 21 ετων...χαος!
Η ψυχολογος με συμβουλεψε να της ζητησω να μεινει μονη της (αφου διαρκως εξεφραζε οτι αυτο και ηθελε και πως δεν με αντεχε γιατι ημουν τρελλη...) Οταν της το ζητησα (αναλαμβανοντας φυσικα ολα τα εξοδα της και με την οικονομικη ενισχυση του πατερα της) εξαγριωθηκε θεωροντας οτι την πεταω εξω απο το σπιτι.
Ετσι μετα αρχισα να σκεφτομαι να φυγω εγω...αλλα και παλι εξαγριωθηκε γιατι για να το κανω αυτο θα χρειαστει να πουλησω το υπεροχο σπιτι μας,ωστε να μπορεσω να κανω μια νεα αρχη οπουδηποτε αλλου.
Της προσφερα το δευτερο σπιτι μας για να μην μεινει σε νοικι αλλα και παλι χαμος...
Η διαπιστωση (για μια ακομα φορα) πως ο χαμος δεν γινεται γιατι φευγω απο κοντα της....αλλα γιατι δεν την αφηνω να μεινει στο συγκεκριμενο σπιτι μονη της....με διελυσε!

Μπορει να εχεις δικιο στο οτι πετυχα πολλα...πιστεψε με ομως,δεν νιωθω καθολου περηφανη!!!
Απετυχα στο πιο σημαντικο...στο να κερδισω και παλι την αγαπη τους!

Σ ευχαριστω και παλι...
αν μπορω να βοηθησω στο δικο σου φορτιο εστω και με προσωπικη συζητηση,θα το κανω με μεγαλη μου χαρα

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

κατερινακι...καντηνα !!..ζησε την ζωη που γουσταρεις αφου μπορεις!... ταξιδεψε, δοκιμασε τα ολα ..χασου σε θαλασσες και κοσμους που αξιζει να ζησεις. τα παιδια θα καταλάβουν.. οταν οι γονεις ειναι καλα τοτε και τα παιδια ειναι καλα. εξαλλου για αυτα τα παιδια πρεπει να γινεις προτυπο και να διεκδικήσεις μια ζωη που γουσταρεις να ζεις..απεδειξε στον εαυτο σου και στις κορες σου οτι ο ανθρωπος γεννηθηκε για να ζει και οχι για να υπάρχει απλα! :Wink:

----------


## giang

> ελπιζω να απαντω σωστα πατωντας το replay 
> 
> 10 φορες διαβασα την απαντηση σου (βουρκωμενη κι ανακουφισμενη που ελαβα τα λογια σου)...
> Φυσικα και με βοηθαει η γνωμη σου.Δεν σου κρυβω πως ενας λογος που εγραψα και τα οσα ειχα καταφερει, ηταν μηπως και βοηθησω νεοτερα παιδια που βρισκονται σε δυσκολες καταστασεις,καθως η δυναμη της θελησης σιγουρα καταφερνει πολλα.Σε αρκετα ομως χανουμε και την θεληση κι εκει χρειαζομαστε ιατρικη βοηθεια.Στην δικη μου περιπτωση επειδη δεν ηξερα οτι χρειαζομουν ιατρικη βοηθεια,προσπαθουσα μονη μου να κανω εστω και με το ζορι ο,τι μπορουσε να με βγαλει απο την καταθλιψη (που δεν γνωριζα οτι ειχα)
> Αν δεν μου συνεβαινε ο καρκινος να παω με το ζορι στους ειδικους....ακομα δεν θα το ηξερα....και παλι μονη θα τα παλευα κι αυτα,χωρις να ξερω που θα κατεληγα.
> Μιλαω με ψυχολογο και με βοηθησε στο να διαχειριστω και να καταννοησω τους λογους της στασης των παιδιων μου.Ο πονος μου δεν μειωνεται αλλα καταφερα να μην νιωθω θυμο απεναντι τους. (σημαντικο για μενα αυτο)
> Η μεγαλη μου (23 ετων) τελειωνει φετος και θα παει στον πατερα της για μεταπτυχιακο (γερμανικης φιλολογιας).Εχει καλυτερευσει πολυ η σχεση και η επικοινωνια μας κι αυτο με παρηγορει αρκετα.Με την μικρη μου 21 ετων...χαος!
> Η ψυχολογος με συμβουλεψε να της ζητησω να μεινει μονη της (αφου διαρκως εξεφραζε οτι αυτο και ηθελε και πως δεν με αντεχε γιατι ημουν τρελλη...) Οταν της το ζητησα (αναλαμβανοντας φυσικα ολα τα εξοδα της και με την οικονομικη ενισχυση του πατερα της) εξαγριωθηκε θεωροντας οτι την πεταω εξω απο το σπιτι.
> Ετσι μετα αρχισα να σκεφτομαι να φυγω εγω...αλλα και παλι εξαγριωθηκε γιατι για να το κανω αυτο θα χρειαστει να πουλησω το υπεροχο σπιτι μας,ωστε να μπορεσω να κανω μια νεα αρχη οπουδηποτε αλλου.
> ...


δεν απέτυχες μεγάλωσες τα παιδιά σου και τα σπουδάζεις
δεν ξέρω πολλές οικογένειες να μην έχουν τέτοιου είδους συμπεριφορές απ τα παιδιά τους 
είναι σε μια ηλικία που τ αμφισβητούν όλα νομίζουν ότι τα ξέρουν όλα κι όταν καταλάβουνε (γιατί θα καταλάβουν κάποια στιγμή) τι έκανες για να τα μεγαλώσεις τοτε είμαι σίγουρος ότι μόνα τους θα έρθουν και θα σε πάρουν αγκαλιά και θα νιώσεις ακόμα πιο δυνατή και θα ανασάνεις από ανακουφησει και περηφάνια
και τότε είναι που θα είσαι πιο ολοκληρωμένη και πιο καλή από πολλές μανάδες που έχουν κάνει τα παιδιά τους να νιώθουν άχρηστα

με πολύ εκτίμηση

----------


## deleted-member-14-04-2016

> κοριτσαρα μου μ όλα αυτά που έχεις περάσει μάλλον εσύ πρέπει να μας δώσεις συμβουλές 
> έχεις πολύ δύναμη και αυτό είναι που πρέπει να εκμεταλλευτεις
> ίσως θα έπρεπε να έρθεις πιο κοντά στα παιδιά σου να τους μιλήσεις ανοιχτά για ότι έχεις περάσει
> να ξέρουν πόσο δύσκολα κατάφερες να της μεγαλώσεις για να είναι αυτό που είναι σήμερα
> ίσως μια άδεια και επίσκεψη στην φίλη σου η στον πρώην σύζυγο σου να είναι καλύτερο απ το να τα παρατήσεις όλα
> θα είναι ένα τεστ να δεις πως θα νιώσεις
> 
> σου εύχομαι όποια απόφαση κι αν πάρεις να είναι η καλύτερη για σένα
> 
> υποκλίνομαι στην δύναμή σου


αφου το reply δεν βγηκε σωστα στην katerinakilg θα βγει νομιζω το reply with quote υποθετω  :Big Grin: 

giang σ ευχαριστω τοσο πολυ για τα λογια σου.
Την αδεια που με συμβουλευσες την εχω παρει ηδη κι επεστρεψα πριν λιγες μερες.Πηγα γερμανια να μεινω λιγο κοντα του και να κανω απαραιτητες εξετασεις επαναληπτικες.Ευτυχως οι απαντησεις ηταν ολες καλες και κατι μικροπροβληματακια ουτε καν τα συζηταω.
Ζωντας και παλι εκει 1 μηνα ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα βρω μεγαλη δυσκολια στην επαναπροσαρμογη μου εκει αλλα το οτι ο πρωην αντρας μου κανει ο,τι μπορει για να ειμαι καλα και να ειμαστε και παλι μαζι με κανει να πιστευω οτι θα τα καταφερω.
Η αγαπημενη μου φιλη μενει εξω απο θεσ/νικη κι ενω εκει ειμαι σιγουρη πως θα ειναι πιο ευκολο για μενα καθως θα ειμαι στην χωρα μου,διπλα στη θαλασσα και κοντα της,δε θα εχω τον ανθρωπο της ζωης μου κοντα μου.
ειναι λογικο αραγε που μπλοκαρω ετσι???
Τελευταια το εκανα και το να μιλησω στα παιδια μου ανοιχτα για οσα εκρυβα ολα αυτα τα χρονια.Ισως βοηθησε αυτο στο να καλυτερευσει η σχεση με την μεγαλη μου.Ισως και το οτι εκανε μια σχεση με ενα εκπληκτικο παλληκαρι που λατρευω.
(μαλλον ο καλος Θεουλης εστειλε αυτο το παλληκαρι στην ζωη μας ως δωρο γιατι κι εκεινος με λατρευει ανεξηγητα κι οτι μου λειπει απο τα παιδια μου τα λαμβανω απο εκεινον που τον νιωθω πραγματικα σαν γιο μου)

Δυναμη???Αν και σε καποιες περιοδους φανηκα δυνατη...στην συγκεκριμενη περιοδο ψαχνω να την βρω...ψαχνω ο,τι μπορει να μου δωσει εστω μια σταλα δυναμης για να παλεψω κι αυτο!

----------


## katerinakilg

αληθεια τωρα; ακυρωνεις τον αγωνα μιας ζωης,τα παντα,τον γολγοθα που ανεβηκες επειδη κατα τη γνωμη σου δεν πετυχες να ξανακερδισεις την αγαπη της μικρης σου κορης;αρχικα δεν εχω παιδια και ισως δεν ειμαι η καταλληλη για να απαντησω.αλλα..θα σου πω κατι δικο μου προσωπικο..
εχω λοιπον μια μανα που με βριζει απ το πρωι μεχρι το βραδυ ή απλα δν μου μιλαει επειδη κατα τη γνωμη της εκανα λαθος επιλογες.γι αυτην δεν υπηρχε ποτε διαλογος.μονο μονολογος και κριτικη.εχω αναφερθει εδω μεσα.μια μανα που θα με βοηθουσε αν μου ελειπε μονο χερι ή ποδι οπως λεει.που με διωχνει απ το σπιτι που μενω αν και ξερει οτι ειμαι ανεργη.που με πολεμαει.ειναι πολλα.δεν θελω να κουρασω.καποτε λοιπον γι αυτη της την συμπεριφορα αρχισα να διαβαζω ψυχολογια για να την ερμηνευσω και για να την ¨βοηθησω¨. να γινει πιο λειτουργικη η σχεση μας.σε πληροφορω οτι εφαγα τα μουτρα μου.οσο προσπαθουσα να καταλαβω αφηνα πισω εμενα.της τα ελεγα της τα ξαναλεγα αλλα το αποτελεσμα ηταν το ιδιο.απορριψη και ασχημη κριτικη.θελω να πω οσο σκληρο κι αν ακουγεται( και γω να το εμπεδωσω προσπαθω) οτι οι δεσμοι αιματος δεν κανουν απαραιτητα και τους δεσμους αγαπης.δυστυχως.μην απογοητευεσαι.εδωσες οτι μπορουσες Κατερινα.και ειμαι σιγουρη οτι εδωσες και πολλα παραπανω.οσο κι αν ποναει αυτο, αστην να κανει αυτο που νομιζει και να σκεφτεται ο,τι θελει.ειναι μικρη ακομα.θα καταλαβει με τον καιρο.η ζωη δινει μαθηματα.ειναι παιδι σου δεν θα παψεις ποτε να την αγαπας ο,τι κι αν σκεφτεται για σενα οποιαδηποτε στιγμη κι αν σου χτυπησει την πορτα.κοιτα να προσεχεις τον εαυτο σου και να του δινεις ο,τι σου ζηταει για να νιωσεις καλυτερα.φροντισε εσενα κι ολα θα γινουν.
και θα στο ξαναπω για να το καταλαβεις..αν ημουν εσυ θα ημουν υπερηφανη για μενα!

----------


## deleted-member-14-04-2016

> κατερινακι...καντηνα !!..ζησε την ζωη που γουσταρεις αφου μπορεις!... ταξιδεψε, δοκιμασε τα ολα ..χασου σε θαλασσες και κοσμους που αξιζει να ζησεις. τα παιδια θα καταλάβουν.. οταν οι γονεις ειναι καλα τοτε και τα παιδια ειναι καλα. εξαλλου για αυτα τα παιδια πρεπει να γινεις προτυπο και να διεκδικήσεις μια ζωη που γουσταρεις να ζεις..απεδειξε στον εαυτο σου και στις κορες σου οτι ο ανθρωπος γεννηθηκε για να ζει και οχι για να υπάρχει απλα!


ρεα σ ευχαριστω!
Για να παρω οποιαδηποτε αποφαση φυγης,πρεπει να αποφασισω να ξεβολεψω την μικρη μου κι αυτο δε θα μου το συγχωρεσει ευκολα ή ισως και ποτε....
ειναι αβασταχτο ομως το να συνεχισω να μενω εδω κοντα της και να παλευω μονη μου για ολα...
Την αποφαση να σταματησω την δουλεια και να φυγω την εχω παρει ηδη και ενημερωσα κι ολας.
Δεν εχω αποφασισει αν θα παω στην γερμανια ή στην θεσ/νικη κανοντας φυσικα και παλι θεραπεια για την καταθλιψη μου...

----------


## giang

> αφου το reply δεν βγηκε σωστα στην katerinakilg θα βγει νομιζω το reply with quote υποθετω 
> 
> giang σ ευχαριστω τοσο πολυ για τα λογια σου.
> Την αδεια που με συμβουλευσες την εχω παρει ηδη κι επεστρεψα πριν λιγες μερες.Πηγα γερμανια να μεινω λιγο κοντα του και να κανω απαραιτητες εξετασεις επαναληπτικες.Ευτυχως οι απαντησεις ηταν ολες καλες και κατι μικροπροβληματακια ουτε καν τα συζηταω.
> Ζωντας και παλι εκει 1 μηνα ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα βρω μεγαλη δυσκολια στην επαναπροσαρμογη μου εκει αλλα το οτι ο πρωην αντρας μου κανει ο,τι μπορει για να ειμαι καλα και να ειμαστε και παλι μαζι με κανει να πιστευω οτι θα τα καταφερω.
> Η αγαπημενη μου φιλη μενει εξω απο θεσ/νικη κι ενω εκει ειμαι σιγουρη πως θα ειναι πιο ευκολο για μενα καθως θα ειμαι στην χωρα μου,διπλα στη θαλασσα και κοντα της,δε θα εχω τον ανθρωπο της ζωης μου κοντα μου.
> ειναι λογικο αραγε που μπλοκαρω ετσι???
> Τελευταια το εκανα και το να μιλησω στα παιδια μου ανοιχτα για οσα εκρυβα ολα αυτα τα χρονια.Ισως βοηθησε αυτο στο να καλυτερευσει η σχεση με την μεγαλη μου.Ισως και το οτι εκανε μια σχεση με ενα εκπληκτικο παλληκαρι που λατρευω.
> (μαλλον ο καλος Θεουλης εστειλε αυτο το παλληκαρι στην ζωη μας ως δωρο γιατι κι εκεινος με λατρευει ανεξηγητα κι οτι μου λειπει απο τα παιδια μου τα λαμβανω απο εκεινον που τον νιωθω πραγματικα σαν γιο μου)
> ...


όσα βάσανα σου έδωσε άλλο τόσο σε προίκισε με δύναμη
ένα δώρο που έχεις κρατήσει ερμητικά κλειστά σ ένα συρταρακι στην ψύχη σου και το ανοίγεις όταν χρειαζετε 

αν νομίζεις ότι να τα παρατήσεις όλα και να φύγεις θα σου κάνει καλό καν τω 
η θάλασσα πάντα μας γαληνεύει 
δεν είναι λίγες οι φορές που χάνετε το μάτι μας στο άπειρο γαλάζιο της 


keep calm and strong

----------


## deleted-member-14-04-2016

> αληθεια τωρα; ακυρωνεις τον αγωνα μιας ζωης,τα παντα,τον γολγοθα που ανεβηκες επειδη κατα τη γνωμη σου δεν πετυχες να ξανακερδισεις την αγαπη της μικρης σου κορης;αρχικα δεν εχω παιδια και ισως δεν ειμαι η καταλληλη για να απαντησω.αλλα..θα σου πω κατι δικο μου προσωπικο..
> εχω λοιπον μια μανα που με βριζει απ το πρωι μεχρι το βραδυ ή απλα δν μου μιλαει επειδη κατα τη γνωμη της εκανα λαθος επιλογες.γι αυτην δεν υπηρχε ποτε διαλογος.μονο μονολογος και κριτικη.εχω αναφερθει εδω μεσα.μια μανα που θα με βοηθουσε αν μου ελειπε μονο χερι ή ποδι οπως λεει.που με διωχνει απ το σπιτι που μενω αν και ξερει οτι ειμαι ανεργη.που με πολεμαει.ειναι πολλα.δεν θελω να κουρασω.καποτε λοιπον γι αυτη της την συμπεριφορα αρχισα να διαβαζω ψυχολογια για να την ερμηνευσω και για να την ¨βοηθησω¨. να γινει πιο λειτουργικη η σχεση μας.σε πληροφορω οτι εφαγα τα μουτρα μου.οσο προσπαθουσα να καταλαβω αφηνα πισω εμενα.της τα ελεγα της τα ξαναλεγα αλλα το αποτελεσμα ηταν το ιδιο.απορριψη και ασχημη κριτικη.θελω να πω οσο σκληρο κι αν ακουγεται( και γω να το εμπεδωσω προσπαθω) οτι οι δεσμοι αιματος δεν κανουν απαραιτητα και τους δεσμους αγαπης.δυστυχως.μην απογοητευεσαι.εδωσες οτι μπορουσες Κατερινα.και ειμαι σιγουρη οτι εδωσες και πολλα παραπανω.οσο κι αν ποναει αυτο, αστην να κανει αυτο που νομιζει και να σκεφτεται ο,τι θελει.ειναι μικρη ακομα.θα καταλαβει με τον καιρο.η ζωη δινει μαθηματα.ειναι παιδι σου δεν θα παψεις ποτε να την αγαπας ο,τι κι αν σκεφτεται για σενα οποιαδηποτε στιγμη κι αν σου χτυπησει την πορτα.κοιτα να προσεχεις τον εαυτο σου και να του δινεις ο,τι σου ζηταει για να νιωσεις καλυτερα.φροντισε εσενα κι ολα θα γινουν.
> και θα στο ξαναπω για να το καταλαβεις..αν ημουν εσυ θα ημουν υπερηφανη για μενα!


Γλυκια μου κατερινα να εισαι σιγουρη πως καταλαβαινω ποσο πονας κι εσυ...
Ημουν μολις 12 που με εδιωχνε κι εμενα...γιατι επαναστατουσα "σιωπηλα" που παντρευτηκε τον πατριο μου (ναι αυτον που παλιοτερα ασελγουσε πανω μου)...Παραδοξως ομως μετα τον γαμο τους δεν με ξαναπειραξε και με νοιαστηκε περισσοτερο απο εκεινην!
Ισως σε βοηθησω αν σου πω οτι ειπα και σε μενα για να μπορεσω να τους δικαιολογησω,να τους συγχωρεσω και να ξαναβρεθω κοντα τους...
Εψαξα κι εμαθα πως και τα δικα τους παιδικα χρονια (και οχι μονο αυτα) ηταν απιστευτα τραυματικα.Σχολειο δεν πηγανε ουτε δημοτικο.
βασανιστηκαν παλιοτερα ασχημα μεσα στην φτωχεια και την αναπηρια τους.
Δεν πηραν απο πουθενα την αγαπη που εμεις χρειαζομασταν ως παιδια.Πως μπορουσαν λοιπον να την προσφερουν οταν δεν την εχουν καν γνωρισει???
Ηρθε ο καιρος που εγιναν ανημποροι πια (ο πατριος κατακοιτος) και ειχα 2 επιλογες.Να τους γυρισω την πλατη κι αυτο να με "βαραινει" ακομα περισσοτερο ή να τους προσφερω την βοηθεια και την αγαπη που εκεινοι μου στερησαν.
Επελεξα το δευτερο...και δεν μετανιωνω παρ οτι μου ηταν πολυ δυσκολο να τον κοιταζω γυμνο οταν επρεπε να τον φροντισω...
παλευα με τον εαυτο μου να μην φερνω τις παιδικες εικονες στο μυαλο μου...
Την μητερα μου την εχασα πριν λιγους μηνες και χαιρομαι που περασαμε λιγα ομορφα χρονια κοντα κι εκλεισε τα ματια της κρατωντας μου το χερι με ευγνωμοσυνη.Πονεσα κι εκλαψα (ομολογω) περισσοτερο γιατι δεν προλαβα να της δωσω οσο αγαπη ηθελα παρα για το σπασιμο του συναισθηματικου μας δεσμου...που μαλλον δεν ηταν και ιδιαιτερος...
Με την αποφαση μου να φυγω ειχα αποφασισει να παρω μαζι μου και τον πατριο μου για να τον φροντιζω αλλα τελικα η αδερφη μου ανελαβε την φροντιδα του,με την βοηθεια μιας γυναικας για να μην ταλαιπωρηθει.
Κι ομως λυπαμαι που θα τον αφησω στα τελευταια του...λυπαμαι πολυ γιατι καθε φορα που πηγαινω κοντα του, φωτιζουν τα ματια του απο χαρα...κι αυτο θα του το στερησω...

ποσο αναγκη ειχα να μιλησω...δεν σταματω....δεν τελειωνουν τα λογια μου...

Η ταπεινη γνωμη μου λοιπον....
αν νιωθεις οτι δεν μπορεις να συννενοηθεις με την μητερα σου....δοκιμασε απλα να την δικαιολογησεις και να την συγχωρεις...

----------


## deleted-member-14-04-2016

giang εχω ατελειωτο παθος με την θαλασσα...
παω και μονη,στηνω σκηνη να κοιμαμαι διπλα της...χανομαι μαζι της...και με βοηθαει πολυ!

ασχετο.σημερα μετα απο πολλουυυς μηνες βγηκα απο το σπιτι να παω με τα κοριτσια μου για φαγητο καπου εξω.
Αθλος!!! (εξαιρουνται φυσικα οι διαδρομες προς και απο στην δουλεια μου)
Με το που φαγαμε ομως αγχωθηκα και ηθελα να εξαφανιστω και να γυρισω σπιτακι μου επειγοντως.Το παθαινουν κι αλλοι αυτο???

----------


## giang

> giang εχω ατελειωτο παθος με την θαλασσα...
> παω και μονη,στηνω σκηνη να κοιμαμαι διπλα της...χανομαι μαζι της...και με βοηθαει πολυ!
> 
> ασχετο.σημερα μετα απο πολλουυυς μηνες βγηκα απο το σπιτι να παω με τα κοριτσια μου για φαγητο καπου εξω.
> Αθλος!!! (εξαιρουνται φυσικα οι διαδρομες προς και απο στην δουλεια μου)
> Με το που φαγαμε ομως αγχωθηκα και ηθελα να εξαφανιστω και να γυρισω σπιτακι μου επειγοντως.Το παθαινουν κι αλλοι αυτο???


ΜΕΓΑΛΕΙΟ ΨΥΧΗΣ

είσαι παράδειγμα προς μίμηση για πολλούς από εμάς που παρατάμε τα όπλα με την πρώτη δυσκολία
"χαιρομαι" (λυπάμαι) που ακούω τέτοιες εμπειρίες έχεις περάσει δύσκολα παιδικά χρόνια κι όμως έκανες οικογένεια
μεγάλωσες δυο γαλιάντρες και της σπουδάζει
φρόντισες άτομα που σου φέρθηκαν τόσο άσπλαχνα σε πολύ ευαίσθητη και τρυφερή ηλικία 
ναι τώρα είναι η στιγμή να κάνεις κάτι για ΣΕΝΑ 
και χωρίς να απολογηθείς σε κανέναν 

κι εμένα με πιάνει μερικές φόρες να με πνίγη το περιβάλλων που βρίσκομαι και να θέλω να φύγω κι όταν μπαίνω σπίτι ηρεμώ

----------


## deleted-member-14-04-2016

> ΜΕΓΑΛΕΙΟ ΨΥΧΗΣ
> 
> είσαι παράδειγμα προς μίμηση για πολλούς από εμάς που παρατάμε τα όπλα με την πρώτη δυσκολία
> "χαιρομαι" (λυπάμαι) που ακούω τέτοιες εμπειρίες έχεις περάσει δύσκολα παιδικά χρόνια κι όμως έκανες οικογένεια
> μεγάλωσες δυο γαλιάντρες και της σπουδάζει
> φρόντισες άτομα που σου φέρθηκαν τόσο άσπλαχνα σε πολύ ευαίσθητη και τρυφερή ηλικία 
> ναι τώρα είναι η στιγμή να κάνεις κάτι για ΣΕΝΑ 
> και χωρίς να απολογηθείς σε κανέναν 
> 
> κι εμένα με πιάνει μερικές φόρες να με πνίγη το περιβάλλων που βρίσκομαι και να θέλω να φύγω κι όταν μπαίνω σπίτι ηρεμώ


γαλιαντρες??? να εισαι καλα! με εκανες και χαμογελασα...  :Smile: 
τα οπλα τα παρατησα κι εγω πολλες φορες κι αλλες τοσες τα πηρα στα χερια.Οταν βλεπεις 2 ζευγαρια ματακια να σε κοιταζουν με αποριες και θυμο,περιμενοντας τα παντα απο εσενα κι οταν αυτα τα ματια περιμενουν να κανεις κατι για ο,τι συμβει,γιατι σε θελουν δυνατη...δεν γινεται να μην ξαναπαρεις τα οπλα στα χερια σου!
Να ξερες ποσο δυσκολο μου φαινεται να φροντισω εμενα!
εκανα χειρουργεια (οι γιατροι δεν μπορεσαν ποτε να εξηγησουν πως ηταν δυνατον 48 κιλα ανθρωπος να στεκεται ορθιος με τοσα παυσιπονα,μορφινες,οταν αλλοι θα ηταν σε καταστολη),εκανα χημειοθεραπειες και σερνομουν για να κανω 10 λεπτα γυμναστικη σε οποιο σημειο του σωματος μπορουσα να κινησω.
εβγαινα για καφε (ναι με μασκα για τα μικροβια) για να μην παραιτηθω απο την ζωη...και οταν εγινα καλα...παραιτηθηκα απο ολα!
Μονο την δουλεια μου κρατησα και κλειστηκα στον εαυτο μου....
δεν ξερω αν ηταν τα φαρμακα που μου εδιναν τοση δυναμη.
Ξερω ομως οτι θελω και παλι να βγω απο αυτο και θα το προσπαθησω...

----------


## giang

> γαλιαντρες??? να εισαι καλα! με εκανες και χαμογελασα... 
> τα οπλα τα παρατησα κι εγω πολλες φορες κι αλλες τοσες τα πηρα στα χερια.Οταν βλεπεις 2 ζευγαρια ματακια να σε κοιταζουν με αποριες και θυμο,περιμενοντας τα παντα απο εσενα κι οταν αυτα τα ματια περιμενουν να κανεις κατι για ο,τι συμβει,γιατι σε θελουν δυνατη...δεν γινεται να μην ξαναπαρεις τα οπλα στα χερια σου!
> Να ξερες ποσο δυσκολο μου φαινεται να φροντισω εμενα!
> εκανα χειρουργεια (οι γιατροι δεν μπορεσαν ποτε να εξηγησουν πως ηταν δυνατον 48 κιλα ανθρωπος να στεκεται ορθιος με τοσα παυσιπονα,μορφινες,οταν αλλοι θα ηταν σε καταστολη),εκανα χημειοθεραπειες και σερνομουν για να κανω 10 λεπτα γυμναστικη σε οποιο σημειο του σωματος μπορουσα να κινησω.
> εβγαινα για καφε (ναι με μασκα για τα μικροβια) για να μην παραιτηθω απο την ζωη...και οταν εγινα καλα...παραιτηθηκα απο ολα!
> Μονο την δουλεια μου κρατησα και κλειστηκα στον εαυτο μου....
> δεν ξερω αν ηταν τα φαρμακα που μου εδιναν τοση δυναμη.
> Ξερω ομως οτι θελω και παλι να βγω απο αυτο και θα το προσπαθησω...



κατερινα νίκησες τον καρκίνο στην κατάθλιψη θα κολλήσεις 
πάρε της γαλιάντρες   :Stick Out Tongue:  και πηγαίνετε έναν περίπατο όποτε θέλουν κι όποτε μπορούν 
ούτε καφέ ούτε φαγητό απλά περίπατο ένα παγωτό στο χέρι και χιούμορ πολύ χιούμορ όμως
είναι πολύ ωραίο να περπατάς με άτομα που αγαπάς  :Cool:

----------


## Constantly curious

> Καλη σας μερα.
> Ειμαι νεο μελος και γενικα ειναι η πρωτη μου φορα που προσπαθω να λαβω μια βοηθεια διαδυκτιακη για το θεμα καταθλιψης που χρονια με ταλαιπωρει.



Η δικη μου σκεψη - εφοσον παντα εφευγες απο εκει που μισησες, εφοσον μπορεις να λαβεις αγωγη και να κανεις και μια συστηματικη ψυχοθεραπεια, γιατι να μην δε δοκιμασεις για 2-3 μηνες να μεινεις εκει και να αντιμετωπισεις τους πιο παλιους και κακους δαιμονες με συμμαχο καλο ψυχολογο ?
Γιατι να γυρισεις στον ανθρωπο που για τον α,β,γ λογο αποφασισες καποτε να αφησεις ?
Γιατι να μην δεν ασχοληθεις μονον με εσενα λοιπον τωρα που εβγαλες εις περας ολους τους αγωνες ?

ΥΓ - Δεν πιστευω οτι τα εχασες τα κοριτσια σου, αν μη τι αλλο δυναμικη αγωνιστρια μανα βιωσαν και μεγαλωνοντας θα κατανοουν ολο και περισσοτερο ποσο δυσκολο ειναι να επιβιωνεις στην σκληρη πραγματικοτητα.

Αυτη ειναι η δικη μου προταση.

----------


## deleted-member-14-04-2016

> Η δικη μου σκεψη - εφοσον παντα εφευγες απο εκει που μισησες, εφοσον μπορεις να λαβεις αγωγη και να κανεις και μια συστηματικη ψυχοθεραπεια, γιατι να μην δε δοκιμασεις για 2-3 μηνες να μεινεις εκει και να αντιμετωπισεις τους πιο παλιους και κακους δαιμονες με συμμαχο καλο ψυχολογο ?
> Γιατι να γυρισεις στον ανθρωπο που για τον α,β,γ λογο αποφασισες καποτε να αφησεις ?
> Γιατι να μην δεν ασχοληθεις μονον με εσενα λοιπον τωρα που εβγαλες εις περας ολους τους αγωνες ?
> 
> ΥΓ - Δεν πιστευω οτι τα εχασες τα κοριτσια σου, αν μη τι αλλο δυναμικη αγωνιστρια μανα βιωσαν και μεγαλωνοντας θα κατανοουν ολο και περισσοτερο ποσο δυσκολο ειναι να επιβιωνεις στην σκληρη πραγματικοτητα.
> 
> Αυτη ειναι η δικη μου προταση.


Σ ευχαριστω για την σκεψη και την προταση σου.
Εχουν περασει ηδη 4-5 μηνες που το σκεφτομαι για να φυγω και πηγαινω στην ψυχολογο αυτο το διαστημα.την φαρμακευτικη αγωγη ακομα δεν την ξαναξεκινησα κι οσο παραμενω εδω γινομαι και χειροτερα.τα καθημερινα ξεσπασματα της μικρης μου με εχουν πια εξουθενωσει.δεν εχω το κουραγιο ουτε να αντιδρασω πλεον και την αφηνω να ξεσπαει μηπως και ηρεμησει καποτε...
καποιες φορες χανω κι εγω τον ελεγχο μου κι αρχιζω τις φωνες...και μετα τα βαζω με τον εαυτο μου που δεν καταφερα να σταθω δυνατη και ηρεμη...
Νιωθω να αυτοτιμωρουμαι στερωντας απο τον εαυτο μου ο,τιδηποτε θα μπορουσε να με ευχαριστησει.το μονο που μου επιτρεπω ειναι να μπαινω στον υπολογιστη μου,να χαζεψω στο ιντερνετ ή να ξεχνιεμαι λιγο σε κανενα παιχνιδι.

----------


## deleted-member-14-04-2016

> κατερινα νίκησες τον καρκίνο στην κατάθλιψη θα κολλήσεις 
> πάρε της γαλιάντρες   και πηγαίνετε έναν περίπατο όποτε θέλουν κι όποτε μπορούν 
> ούτε καφέ ούτε φαγητό απλά περίπατο ένα παγωτό στο χέρι και χιούμορ πολύ χιούμορ όμως
> είναι πολύ ωραίο να περπατάς με άτομα που αγαπάς


μου αρεσε τοσο τελικα...που πραγματικα αποκαλεσα γαλιαντρα πριν λιγο την μεγαλη μου!
το κρατω! Οπως και τοσα αλλα φυσικα που μου ειπατε ολοι εδω...
Μιας και το φαγητο κατεληξε σε ολεθρια εξοδο,αφου βρηκε και παλι λογους να ξεσπασει σε μενα η μικρη θα δοκιμασω την επομενη φορα και την προταση σου για παγωτο...ισως τα παμε καλυτερα!
ασχετο.οταν η ψυχολογος με συμβουλεψε να ξαναξεκινησω τα φαρμακα,ζητησα να μου εξηγησει για ποιο λογο τα χρειαζομαι και σε τι ακριβως με βοηθανε αφου πλεον δεν παλευω με τον καρκινο.αφου μου εξηγησε τα της καταθλιψης και τα της αποτομης διακοπης που εκανα,μου ειπε οτι βοηθανε στο να ανεβουν τα χαμηλα επιπεδα σεροτονινης κλπ κλπ
Δεν τα ξεκινησα ακομα γιατι δεν σου κρυβω οτι με φοβιζει η ολη διαδικασια.παλι ψυχιατρο,παλι φαρμακα και παλι δοκιμες...και παλι εξοδα φυσικα...να ξεκαθαρισω πως οχι δεν ειμαι πλουσια και τα φερνω βολτα πολυ δυσκολα στα προσωπικα μου εξοδα αφου ο μισθος μου φτανει ισα ισα για να συντηρω τα παιδια μου (με την συμμετοχη του πατερα τους εννοειται)
σκεφτηκα να επαιρνα μονη μου παλι οτι επαιρνα παλιοτερα και ειχα δει αποτελεσμα αλλα δεν το εκανα.εκανα καλα??
καπου εμαθα για μια εξεταση με διαγνωση σεροτονινης και το εκανα.περιμενω τα αποτελεσματα (εχοντας μια μικρη ελπιδα να εχει κανει λαθος η ψυχολογος) γνωριζει κανεις κατι για αυτην την εξεταση? αν βοηθαει σε κατι οντως αν την κανουμε?

----------


## giang

> μου αρεσε τοσο τελικα...που πραγματικα αποκαλεσα γαλιαντρα πριν λιγο την μεγαλη μου!
> το κρατω! Οπως και τοσα αλλα φυσικα που μου ειπατε ολοι εδω...
> Μιας και το φαγητο κατεληξε σε ολεθρια εξοδο,αφου βρηκε και παλι λογους να ξεσπασει σε μενα η μικρη θα δοκιμασω την επομενη φορα και την προταση σου για παγωτο...ισως τα παμε καλυτερα!
> ασχετο.οταν η ψυχολογος με συμβουλεψε να ξαναξεκινησω τα φαρμακα,ζητησα να μου εξηγησει για ποιο λογο τα χρειαζομαι και σε τι ακριβως με βοηθανε αφου πλεον δεν παλευω με τον καρκινο.αφου μου εξηγησε τα της καταθλιψης και τα της αποτομης διακοπης που εκανα,μου ειπε οτι βοηθανε στο να ανεβουν τα χαμηλα επιπεδα σεροτονινης κλπ κλπ
> Δεν τα ξεκινησα ακομα γιατι δεν σου κρυβω οτι με φοβιζει η ολη διαδικασια.παλι ψυχιατρο,παλι φαρμακα και παλι δοκιμες...και παλι εξοδα φυσικα...να ξεκαθαρισω πως οχι δεν ειμαι πλουσια και τα φερνω βολτα πολυ δυσκολα στα προσωπικα μου εξοδα αφου ο μισθος μου φτανει ισα ισα για να συντηρω τα παιδια μου (με την συμμετοχη του πατερα τους εννοειται)
> σκεφτηκα να επαιρνα μονη μου παλι οτι επαιρνα παλιοτερα και ειχα δει αποτελεσμα αλλα δεν το εκανα.εκανα καλα??
> καπου εμαθα για μια εξεταση με διαγνωση σεροτονινης και το εκανα.περιμενω τα αποτελεσματα (εχοντας μια μικρη ελπιδα να εχει κανει λαθος η ψυχολογος) γνωριζει κανεις κατι για αυτην την εξεταση? αν βοηθαει σε κατι οντως αν την κανουμε?




καλύτερα είναι να μη παίρνεις φάρμακα μόνη σου χωρίς συμβουλή κάποιου ειδικού

----------


## deleted-member-14-04-2016

> καλύτερα είναι να μη παίρνεις φάρμακα μόνη σου χωρίς συμβουλή κάποιου ειδικού


σωστο αυτο.αρα καλα εκανα και δεν τα ξαναπηρα.θα περιμενω την απαντηση απο την εξεταση και θα παω μετα στον ψυχιατρο...
κι ο Θεος βοηθος!  :Cool:

----------


## giang

> σωστο αυτο.αρα καλα εκανα και δεν τα ξαναπηρα.θα περιμενω την απαντηση απο την εξεταση και θα παω μετα στον ψυχιατρο...
> κι ο Θεος βοηθος!


κάλο θα είναι για να πάρεις χάπια να μη ζητάς την βοήθεια από μη ιδικούς όπως εγώ
όλα καλά θα πάνε 
πότε περιμένεις της εξετάσεις 
ρίξε μια μάτια εδω ίσως σε βοηθήσει σε κάποια στιγμή αδυναμίας

----------


## deleted-member-14-04-2016

> κάλο θα είναι για να πάρεις χάπια να μη ζητάς την βοήθεια από μη ιδικούς όπως εγώ
> όλα καλά θα πάνε 
> πότε περιμένεις της εξετάσεις 
> ρίξε μια μάτια εδω ίσως σε βοηθήσει σε κάποια στιγμή αδυναμίας


καλημερα!
πολυ ενδιαφερον giang ! θα τα κοιταξω κι αλλο να μαθω κατι περισσοτερο κι αν βεβαιωθω οτι μπορουν εστω και λιγο να βοηθησουν χωρις κινδυνους,θα το προτιμουσα απο τα χημικα φαρμακα.(αν και με τοσα χημικα που εχω ποτιστει ως τωρα και αντεξα,νομιζω πως πια και χλωρινη να πιω,θα ειναι σα να πινω σιροπακι για το βηχα χαχαχαα)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## giang

> καλημερα!
> πολυ ενδιαφερον giang ! θα τα κοιταξω κι αλλο να μαθω κατι περισσοτερο κι αν βεβαιωθω οτι μπορουν εστω και λιγο να βοηθησουν χωρις κινδυνους,θα το προτιμουσα απο τα χημικα φαρμακα.(αν και με τοσα χημικα που εχω ποτιστει ως τωρα και αντεξα,νομιζω πως πια και χλωρινη να πιω,θα ειναι σα να πινω σιροπακι για το βηχα χαχαχαα)


Χαχαχα πυρηνικός αντιδραστήρας

----------


## deleted-member-14-04-2016

νομιζω τρελαινομαι...
Γιατι το καταφερνει να με κανει να νιωθω τοσο κακια και αχρηστη ως μητερα? Μηπως οντως τελικα ειμαι αφου σκεφτομαι να κανω αυτο το κατι καλυτερο για μενα?
Πακεταριζα σε κουτες τα προσωπικα μου κι ο,τι σκεφτομουν πως δεν θα υπηρχε ουτε μια περιπτωση να χρειαστει...ετρεχα μερες για να τακτοποιησω να της αφησω το αμαξι και το μηχανακι μου για να μετακινειται (με πληρωμενες ασφαλειες στο ονομα της ως νεα οδηγος,για 1 χρονο) οποτε με χρειαστηκε ημουν διπλα της...
κι αυτα που ακουω ειναι πως δεν της προσφερω τιποτα,πως δεν νοιαζομαι για εκεινην,πως με ενδιαφερει μονο η ζωουλα μου και το να περασω εγω καλα,πως θελω να γυρισω στον πατερα της για τα λεφτα του,πως την πεταω εξω απο το σπιτι μας και καμμια σωστη μανα δεν θα το εκανε αυτο...πως ειμαι αρρωστη (εδω οκ το εμπεδωσα πια)...πως ευχεται να μου καει το σπιτι και να παθω ζημια....πως.... πως....και ποσα ακομα που ντρεπομαι να τα ξεστομιζω....
Φυσικα και το τελειωτικο χτυπημα δεν αργησε να ρθει...το περιμενα αλλωστε...
Πως με το που θα πουλησω το σπιτι μας και παει να μεινει σε αλλο σπιτι...δε θελει ξανα παρτιδες μαζι μου κι οτι θα με ξεγραψει ως μανα...
δεν εχω λογια,λογικη...
ειναι οι στιγμες αυτες που νιωθω κακια τωρα και θελω να της φωναξω οκ φτανει πιααααα φτανει!
Φευγω χτες!!! Δεν παω στο πατερα σου αφου ουτε κι αυτο θελεις τελικα αλλα και δεν μενω αλλο εδω μαζι σου!!!
Φευγω στο οπου να ΄ναι!
Τελειωνει και καθε υποστηριξη ομως απο μερους μου και σου ευχομαι ΟΛΑ μα ΟΛΑ να σου ερθουν ομορφα κι οχι οσο ασχημα μου ευχεσαι εσυ....

μουδιαζει το μυαλο μου...κενα στην μνημη,στην συγκεντρωση...υπνος με διαλειμματα...δυσπνοια...σφι ξιμο στην καρδια...
τρελαινομαι?? εχω τρελλαθει ηδη και δεν το αντιλαμβανομαι?

----------


## deleted-member-14-04-2016

Την κοιταζω και σκεφτομαι....
ειναι ενα αξιοθαυμαστο,δραστηριο,δυν αμικο,πεισματαρικο,φιλοδοξ ο,ικανοτατο και πανεμορφο κοριτσι.
Ειμαι τοσο περηφανη για εκεινην για οσα εχει καταφερει ως τωρα στην προοδο της,παρα τις δυσκολιες μας.
Καμαρωνω παντα και για τα δυο μου κοριτσια...(συγχωρειστε με αν με βρισκετε υπερβολικη)
Αναρωτιεμαι πως γινεται να βγαζει τοσο φαρμακι και δεν την αναγνωριζω αυτες τις φορες...

----------


## giang

διπλό ποστ το έσβησα

----------


## giang

> νομιζω τρελαινομαι...
> Γιατι το καταφερνει να με κανει να νιωθω τοσο κακια και αχρηστη ως μητερα? Μηπως οντως τελικα ειμαι αφου σκεφτομαι να κανω αυτο το κατι καλυτερο για μενα?
> Πακεταριζα σε κουτες τα προσωπικα μου κι ο,τι σκεφτομουν πως δεν θα υπηρχε ουτε μια περιπτωση να χρειαστει...ετρεχα μερες για να τακτοποιησω να της αφησω το αμαξι και το μηχανακι μου για να μετακινειται (με πληρωμενες ασφαλειες στο ονομα της ως νεα οδηγος,για 1 χρονο) οποτε με χρειαστηκε ημουν διπλα της...
> κι αυτα που ακουω ειναι πως δεν της προσφερω τιποτα,πως δεν νοιαζομαι για εκεινην,πως με ενδιαφερει μονο η ζωουλα μου και το να περασω εγω καλα,πως θελω να γυρισω στον πατερα της για τα λεφτα του,πως την πεταω εξω απο το σπιτι μας και καμμια σωστη μανα δεν θα το εκανε αυτο...πως ειμαι αρρωστη (εδω οκ το εμπεδωσα πια)...πως ευχεται να μου καει το σπιτι και να παθω ζημια....πως.... πως....και ποσα ακομα που ντρεπομαι να τα ξεστομιζω....
> Φυσικα και το τελειωτικο χτυπημα δεν αργησε να ρθει...το περιμενα αλλωστε...
> Πως με το που θα πουλησω το σπιτι μας και παει να μεινει σε αλλο σπιτι...δε θελει ξανα παρτιδες μαζι μου κι οτι θα με ξεγραψει ως μανα...
> δεν εχω λογια,λογικη...
> ειναι οι στιγμες αυτες που νιωθω κακια τωρα και θελω να της φωναξω οκ φτανει πιααααα φτανει!
> Φευγω χτες!!! Δεν παω στο πατερα σου αφου ουτε κι αυτο θελεις τελικα αλλα και δεν μενω αλλο εδω μαζι σου!!!
> ...


katerina μήπως έχει εσένα ανάγκη κι όχι τα λεφτά τα σπίτια και τ αυτοκίνητα
έκατσες να της εξηγήσεις τον λόγο που φεύγεις είναι ενήμερη ότι ακολουθείς ψυχολογική υποστήριξη
είναι σε μια ηλικία που θέλει επιβεβαίωση
πριν μερικά χρονιά χωρίσατε με τον σύζυγο σου δεν ρωτήσατε τα παιδεία (και καλά κάνατε) ξέρεις πως μπορεί να πέρασε μέχρι να το αποδεχτεί
έκανες υπομονή τόσα χρονιά δεν μπορείς να κάνεις μερικούς μήνες ακόμα να κάτσεις τουλάχιστον έως τον σεπτεμβριο
να κάτσεις να την συζητήσεις να έρθεις λίγο πιο κοντά να καταλάβει γιατί όλες αυτές η αλλαγές στην ζωή σου

----------


## deleted-member-14-04-2016

> katerina μήπως έχει εσένα ανάγκη κι όχι τα λεφτά τα σπίτια και τ αυτοκίνητα
> έκατσες να της εξηγήσεις τον λόγο που φεύγεις είναι ενήμερη ότι ακολουθείς ψυχολογική υποστήριξη
> είναι σε μια ηλικία που θέλει επιβεβαίωση
> πριν μερικά χρονιά χωρίσατε με τον σύζυγο σου δεν ρωτήσατε τα παιδεία (και καλά κάνατε) ξέρεις πως μπορεί να πέρασε μέχρι να το αποδεχτεί
> έκανες υπομονή τόσα χρονιά δεν μπορείς να κάνεις μερικούς μήνες ακόμα να κάτσεις τουλάχιστον έως τον σεπτεμβριο
> να κάτσεις να την συζητήσεις να έρθεις λίγο πιο κοντά να καταλάβει γιατί όλες αυτές η αλλαγές στην ζωή σου


μακαρι να ηταν ετσι giang μακαρι να ηταν και στο ελαχιστο ετσι...θα πονουσα λιγοτερο πιστεψε με
ειναι τοσο επιβεβαιωμενο οτι καιγεται μονο για την βολη της σε απειρες καταστασεις και δυστυχως αυτο της βγαινει και αλλου...
γινεται συχνα θεμα διαμαχης μας οταν διακρινω οτι εκμεταλευεται αδυναμιες των γονιων του πατερα της ή και του πατερα της.
Η απαντηση της ολα τα χρονια ηταν μην ανακατευεσαι εσυ αφου δικα τους λεφτα ειναι...
οσες φορες προσπαθουσα να συνετισω τα παπουδια για τα αλογιστα χαρτζηλικια που της στελνανε εφαγα τα μουτρα μου και φυσικα εβγαινα η κακια...
μεχρι που σταματησα πια να ασχολουμαι με το τι κανουν.
Ενημερωτικα να πω οτι ημασταν χωρισμενοι αλλα παντα υπηρχε αριστη (αλλα τυπικη) επικοινωνια με τον πατερα τους.Δεν χωρισαμε με φασαριες και υπηρξαν και φορες που τον φιλοξενουσα για μεγαλα διαστηματα,τον στηριξα να βρει δουλεια εδω στην ελλαδα για να ειναι πιο κοντα στα παιδια,φιλικα παντα εννοειται!Δεν μπορουσε να συνηθισει τα ελληνικα δεδομενα κι επεστρεψε.
Ολα αυτα τα χρονια ελαχιστες φορες με στηριζε οικονομικα,οχι γιατι δεν ηθελε αλλα γιατι ειχε τεραστια προβληματα επαγγελματικα,γονεις κλπ και καθολου καλα ή σταθερα οικονομικα.Ειχε βαλτωσει γενικως.1 χρονο εχει που σταθηκε στα ποδια του και αφου πλεον εγω δεν μπορω να δουλευω οσες ωρες δουλευα και να βγαζω οσα εβγαζα παλιοτερα προσφερθηκε να βοηθησει πιο ενεργα σε οτι εχει σχεση με τα παιδια.
Οι καλες επαφες παντα υπηρχαν ομως αν και η πιθανοτητα επανασυνδεσης συζητιοταν απο τοτε που αρρωστησα.Απλα δεν το αποφασιζα νωριτερα για πολλους λογους που γνωριζαν και τα παιδια μου κι εκεινος.

Να εισαι πολυ σιγουρος (οσο ειμαι κι εγω) πως αν αυριο της πω οκ κρατησε το σπιτι κι ο,τι ακομα θες και παω στα τσακιδια...
θα ηταν ολα μελι γαλα...

----------


## deleted-member-14-04-2016

και ναι εχω σκεφτει ακομα κι αυτο...
να της τα χαρισω ολα και να χαθω...αν ειχα αλλους πορους πιστεψε με θα το εκανα!
εχω ομως κι ακομα ενα παιδι που κι αυτο χρειαζεται στηριξη! Ακομα και για την επανασυνδεση που σκεφτομαι,δεν ειμαι καν σιγουρη τι θα καταφερουμε μετα απο τοσα χρονια...
Δεν ξερω αν θα αντεξω την γερμανια...δεν ξερω αν σε 2-3-4 χρονια θα συνεχισει να μπορει να βοηθαει!
Το σπιτι στην θαλασσα που σκεφτομαι δεν θα ειναι απλα ενα εξοχικο αλλα σχετικο με ενοικιαζομενα δωματια και ειναι η μονη περιπτωση που ΑΝ κατι δεν παει καλα,θα μπορει να μας βοηθησει οικονομικα!!!
Τησ τα εχω εξηγησει ολα αυτα αλλα δυστυχως δεν καταλαβαινει τιποτα!

----------


## deleted-member-14-04-2016

εχω φτασει στα ορια μου.ισως και να τα ξεπερνω πια...
με βοηθαει που γραφω εδω,που διαβαζω πιο σοβαρα προβληματα πονεμενων ατομων και τον αγωνα που δινουν.με βοηθανε οι γνωμες σας να σκεφτω κι αλλες πλευρες που η ψυχολογικη μου πιεση δεν με αφηνει να δω μονη μου.
καταβαλλω μεγαλη προσπαθεια να πηγαινω πλεον και στην δουλεια μου που τοσο αγαπω.καπνιζω ασταματητα και δεν τρωω σχεδον τπτ κι ας ξερω οτι κινδυνευω...δεν μ ενδιαφερει αλλο πια...
αποφασισα να μην επιστρεψω στον πρωην αντρα μου.δε φταιει σε τπτ να "φορτωθει" μαζι με εμενα και τα ψυχολογικα μου προβληματα.δεν θελω να εχει να φροντιζει μια αρρωστη γυναικα.δε θελω να προσπαθω να αποδειξω οτι δεν ειμαι ελεφαντας στο ιδιο μου το παιδι,καθως αν θα παω εκει θα μου κοπαναει διαρκως οτι το εκανα για τα χρηματα του.
Καθενας -που δεν με γνωριζει- δικαιολογημενα θα το σκεφτεται.δικαιολογω ακομα και την μικρη μου παρ΄οτι ξερει πολυ καλα πως σε ολη μου την ζωη ποτε και σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν ζητησα και δεν ελαβα οικονομικη βοηθεια απο κανεναν.
την δικαιολογω για εναν μοναδικο λογο....γιατι ειμαι σιγουρη πως εχει κι εκεινη ψυχολογικο προβλημα που της θολωνει το μυαλο και την οδηγει σε αυτη της την συμπεριφορα.Αδυνατω να πιστεψω πως ενα υγιες μυαλο (ποσο μαλλον του ιδιου μου του παιδιου) θα φεροταν ετσι....
Δεν θα επιστρεψω σε εκεινον γιατι δεν θελω για μια ακομα φορα,τωρα που σταθηκε στα ποδια του και ειναι καλα,να τον ταλαιπωρησω αν δεν τα καταφερω.Να ταλαιπωρω κι αλλο τα παιδια μου...
Αποφασισα να παω κοντα στην αγαπημενη μου φιλη και να παλεψω να σταθω στα ποδια μου.Μου φαινοταν πιο ευκολο αλλα ισως και να μην ειναι...
θα ειμαι χωρις δουλεια και θα με φιλοξενησει,αρχικα,μεχρι να πουλησω το σπιτι η φιλη μου.ειμαι κομμωτρια και ελπιζω πως σιγα σιγα θα μπορεσω να βγαζω αρχικα εστω ενα χαρτζηλικι απο ιδιωτικα ραντεβου.να προσληφθω ως υπαλληλος ουτε καν το φανταζομαι...
δεν μπορω αλλωστε να δουλεψω πολλες ωρες πλεον...
Μεσα σε ολα αυτα και ηρεμοτερη πλεον...παραμενω να θελω εντονα να μην της προσφερω πλεον καμμια απολυτως βοηθεια,περαν του σπιτιου που θα βρει,τους λογαριασμους και το φαγητο της,οσο ακομα σπουδαζει...κι οσο ειμαι γερη!
Ακομα μια βοηθεια που θελω ολοκαρδα να της προσφερω ειναι το να βοηθησω οικονομικα ΑΝ θελει κι αποφασισει οτι θελει να βοηθηθει κι εκεινη με ψυχολογικη υποστηριξη απο ειδικους.
Η αγκαλια μου θα μεινει ανοιχτη οταν κι ΑΝ νιωσει την αναγκη να ερθει και παλι κοντα μου...
πλεον ουτε καν μου μιλαει...κι επειδη η μεγαλη μου δειχνει καταννοηση (ενω μεχρι πριν 1-2 χρονια ηταν με την πλευρα της) τα εχει βαλει και μαζι της....την βριζει...και της συμπεριφερεται το ιδιο ασχημα...

----------


## giang

στα 21 που είναι η μικρή και κατά της δυσκολίες που πέρασε είτε με το διαζύγιο είτε με την δική σου κακή ψυχολογία
πόσο μάλλον με την περιπέτεια υγείας που είχες σίγουρα είναι δύσκολο να την αντιμετώπισης
σου είχα πει και σε άλλο μήνυμα σε 2 χρονιά θα έρθει μόνη της και θα σε βρει είναι επαναστατική ηλικία αυτή
θέλει γερο στομάχι όσο αφορά το σπίτι είμαι κι εγώ της άποψης ότι δεν πρέπει να πουληθεί για 2 λόγους 
1)αποκλείεται να ξανά αγοράσεις ένα σπίτι
2)δεν θα πάρεις ούτε το 50% της αξίας του σπιτιού θα το δώσεις για ένα κομμάτι ψωμί 
είσαι σε πολύ δύσκολη θέση και θέλει χειρουργικές κινήσεις 
κανε λίγο υπομονή όσο δύσκολο κι αν είναι
εξήγησε στ αφεντικό σου πως έχει η κατάσταση μήπως σου δώσει καμιά μικρή άδεια να πας λίγο στην φίλη σου να ηρέμησις και ανασυγκροτηθείς

----------


## deleted-member-14-04-2016

> στα 21 που είναι η μικρή και κατά της δυσκολίες που πέρασε είτε με το διαζύγιο είτε με την δική σου κακή ψυχολογία
> πόσο μάλλον με την περιπέτεια υγείας που είχες σίγουρα είναι δύσκολο να την αντιμετώπισης
> σου είχα πει και σε άλλο μήνυμα σε 2 χρονιά θα έρθει μόνη της και θα σε βρει είναι επαναστατική ηλικία αυτή
> θέλει γερο στομάχι όσο αφορά το σπίτι είμαι κι εγώ της άποψης ότι δεν πρέπει να πουληθεί για 2 λόγους 
> 1)αποκλείεται να ξανά αγοράσεις ένα σπίτι
> 2)δεν θα πάρεις ούτε το 50% της αξίας του σπιτιού θα το δώσεις για ένα κομμάτι ψωμί 
> είσαι σε πολύ δύσκολη θέση και θέλει χειρουργικές κινήσεις 
> κανε λίγο υπομονή όσο δύσκολο κι αν είναι
> εξήγησε στ αφεντικό σου πως έχει η κατάσταση μήπως σου δώσει καμιά μικρή άδεια να πας λίγο στην φίλη σου να ηρέμησις και ανασυγκροτηθείς


εχεις δικιο καλε μου giang σε ολα εκτος απο το οτι δεν προκειται να ξαναγορασω σπιτι.δεν υπαρχει καμμια περιπτωση τα χρηματα να πανε οπουδηποτε αλλου εκτος των ενοικιαζομενων (για ωρα αναγκης)
πρωτα ο Θεος παντα κι αν δεν παθω κατι εννοειται!
Η αξια του σπιτιου αρκει και περισσευει για την συγκεκριμενη αγορα.
την διαδικασια της πωλησης εχω σκοπο κατα το καλοκαιρι να την ξεκινησω με αγγελια κι οποτε βρεθει αγοραστης εχει καλως.
ως τοτε ο,τι μπορω θα κανω για να τα βγαζω περα.
ντρεπομαι να τα πω αυτα στο αφεντικο μου giang.ντρεπομαι να ζητησω κι αλλη αδεια.εχω 2-3 εβδομαδες που γυρισα απο αναρωτικη ενος μηνος,με εχουν τρεξει τοσες φορες στα νοσοκομεια οι συναδελφισσες και το αφεντικο μου απο παρενεργειες των χημειοθεραπειων,αναρωτικε  πολλες,κανουν δουλειες μου τα κοριτσια για να μην κουραζομαι πολυ.
αφησαν το μαγαζι και ηρθαν ως και στην κηδεια της μανας μου....απλα γιατι εμαθαν οτι δεν θα ειχα κανεναν,ουτε και τα παιδια μου..
ποση ακομα βοηθεια να ζητησω?? δεν μπορω να ζητησω κι αλλη αδεια.
περιμενω να βρουν γυναικα στην θεση μου για να φυγω...
αυριο παιρνω τις απαντησεις,μετα ψυχιατρο,5 απριλιου ψυχολογο (μετραω τις μερες) ....κι εχει ο Θεος!
σημερα πηγα να πεσω μπροστα σε αμαξι...δεν ξερω πως εγινε....ημουν τοσο θολωμενη που ενω το εβλεπα να ερχεται...προχωρουσα σα να μην ερχεται....δεν ενιωθα καν κινδυνο...
φρικαρε ο ερμος!

----------


## deleted-member-14-04-2016

και συνεχιζω ....
αναρωτικες πολλες,κανουν δουλειες μου,τα κοριτσια για να μην κουραζομαι πολυ.
αφησαν το μαγαζι και ηρθαν ως και στην κηδεια της μανας μου....απλα γιατι εμαθαν οτι δεν θα ειχα κανεναν,ουτε και τα παιδια μου..
ποση ακομα βοηθεια να ζητησω?? δεν μπορω να ζητησω κι αλλη αδεια.
περιμενω να βρουν γυναικα στην θεση μου για να φυγω...
αυριο παιρνω τις απαντησεις,μετα ψυχιατρο,5 απριλιου ψυχολογο (μετραω τις μερες) ....κι εχει ο Θεος!
σημερα πηγα να πεσω μπροστα σε αμαξι...δεν ξερω πως εγινε....ημουν τοσο θολωμενη που ενω το εβλεπα να ερχεται...προχωρουσα σα να μην ερχεται....δεν ενιωθα καν κινδυνο...
φρικαρε ο ερμος!
ολα καλα.ζω και βασιλευω...

----------


## Anikan

Κατερίνα 2 λόγια κι από μένα που δεν έχουν ιδιαίτερη βαρύτητα βέβαια. Πραγματικά θαύμασα το μεγαλείο της ψυχής σου,το πώς μέσα από τα προβλήματα σου κατόρθωσες να βγεις τόσο δυνατή. Ελπίζω να τα χεις βρει με τις κόρες σου. Είναι τυχερές γιατί φαίνεται πόσο πολύ τις αγαπάς πράγμα που γνωρίζεις ότι δεν είναι δεδομένο. Κανε αυτό που πραγματικά θες Κατερίνα. Αν μπορείς άστα όλα και πήγαινε πάρε ένα σπίτι δίπλα στην θάλασσα. Τουλάχιστον έχεις όνειρα και πράγματα που σε γεμίζουν ακόμα. Πραγματικά με συγκίνησε η ιστορία σου. Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα σε σένα κι όσους αγαπάς

----------


## deleted-member-14-04-2016

> Κατερίνα 2 λόγια κι από μένα που δεν έχουν ιδιαίτερη βαρύτητα βέβαια. Πραγματικά θαύμασα το μεγαλείο της ψυχής σου,το πώς μέσα από τα προβλήματα σου κατόρθωσες να βγεις τόσο δυνατή. Ελπίζω να τα χεις βρει με τις κόρες σου. Είναι τυχερές γιατί φαίνεται πόσο πολύ τις αγαπάς πράγμα που γνωρίζεις ότι δεν είναι δεδομένο. Κανε αυτό που πραγματικά θες Κατερίνα. Αν μπορείς άστα όλα και πήγαινε πάρε ένα σπίτι δίπλα στην θάλασσα. Τουλάχιστον έχεις όνειρα και πράγματα που σε γεμίζουν ακόμα. Πραγματικά με συγκίνησε η ιστορία σου. Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα σε σένα κι όσους αγαπάς


σ ευχαριστω anikan
οχι κανενα μεγαλειο ψυχης δεν υπαρχει.ηθελα να βγαλω αυτο το βαρος του θυμου μου απεναντι στους γονεις μου,γι αυτο και τους συγχωρεσα.υπηρξα θυμωμενη, σκληρη κι αδιαφορη για πολλα χρονια.κι ενω μπορει να νομιζα πως ετσι τους τιμωρουσα...τελικα καταλαβαινα οτι ετσι συνεχιζα να κανω κακο σε εμενα!δε θα μπορουσα να συγχωρεσω τον εαυτο μου αν δεν προσφερα την βοηθεια μου σε 2 ανημπορα ατομα,οσο μπορουσα.
δυστυχως τα 2 χρονια καταθλιψης στον χωρισμο μου,τυπωσαν ασχημες εικονες στις τρυφερες ψυχες των παιδιων μου.με εβλεπαν εκπληκτες ξαφνικα ενα "φυτο"...
ειναι και το οτι ριζωσε μεσα τους θυμος απεναντι μου,γιατι οταν αφησα τον πατερα και με ρωτουσαν γιατι,το ανελαβα εξ ολοκληρου πως απλα τρελλαθηκα...(μη θελοντας να πω τπτ εις βαρος του για να μην τις πληγωσω) 
ειναι και το οτι τα πολυ αγαπημενα τους προσωπα (η οικογενεια του) ελεγαν τα χειροτερα για μενα,αφου εγκατελειψα τον γιο τους...ηρθαν κι εδεσαν ολα μεταξυ τους κι αστα να πανε...
με την μεγαλη μου εχουμε καταφερει πολλα κι ερχομαστε καθε μερα και πιο κοντα.θελει δουλεια βεβαια ακομα.το θελει κι εκεινη ομως κι εχει μεγαλη σημασια αυτο.προσπαθουμε μαζι!!!
η μικρη θα αργησει (ισως και να μη γινει ποτε) να θελησει να με εμπιστευτει και να με πλησιασει με την καρδια της...για να το προσπαθησουμε...

----------


## deleted-member-14-04-2016

ξερεις κατι? ντρεπομαι για μενα που το λεω...
αλλα εχασα καθε κουραγιο και δυναμη με την μικρη μου...παραιτουμαι...
ελπιζω ακομα,αλλα δεν θελω να κανω καμμια αλλη προσπαθεια μονη μου...

----------


## Anikan

Καταρχήν μην ντρέπεσαι. Είσαι απογοητεύμενη αυτό το διάστημα. Είναι λογικο να δυσκολεύεσαι να βρεις τα ψυχικά αποθέματα να αντιιμετωπισεις μια ενδεχόμενη άρνηση επανασύνδεσης από την κόρη σου. Δεν πιστεύω ότι σου κρατάει απλά ίσως επειδή είναι μικρή ακόμα (υποθέτω) να μην έχει μπορέσει να ξεπεράσει το χωρισμό των γονιών της ακόμα. Είναι θέμα χρόνου πιστεύω Κατερίνα να σε πλησιάσει από μόνη της. Συγγνώμη αν γίνω αδιάκριτος αν θες μου απαντάς:έχεις κάτσει να συζητήσεις μαζί της τους πραγματικούς λόγους που χωρισες;ήταν λάθος προς εσένα το να πάρεις πάνω σου όλο το φταίξιμο τότε. 
Όσο για αυτό που λες ότι τους έχουν μείνει άσχημες αναμνήσεις που σε βλεπαν έτσι, ξέρεις και μόνη σου ότι δεν φταις εσύ που αρρωστησες. Εγώ βλέπω μια γυναίκα με τεράστια ψυχική δύναμη πίσω από αυτά τα λόγια που έχει παραμερισει τον εαυτό της(συγγνώμη αν κάνω λάθος) βάζοντας σε πρώτη μοίρα την αγάπη της για τους άλλους. Κι εγώ παντού με βρίσκω λάθος, κάθε μέρα με δικαζω. Θα ξέρεις και μόνη σου ότι η αυτομομφη είναι ένα από τα βασικά συμπτώματα της κατάθλιψης. Όμως πρέπει να σταματήσουμε να καταδικαζουμε τους εαυτούς μας για να προχωρήσουμε. Συγγνώμη αν κάπου γίνομαι αδιάκριτος ή απόλυτος. Μακάρι να μπορούσα να σε βοηθήσω κάπως...

----------


## deleted-member-14-04-2016

> Καταρχήν μην ντρέπεσαι. Είσαι απογοητεύμενη αυτό το διάστημα. Είναι λογικο να δυσκολεύεσαι να βρεις τα ψυχικά αποθέματα να αντιιμετωπισεις μια ενδεχόμενη άρνηση επανασύνδεσης από την κόρη σου. Δεν πιστεύω ότι σου κρατάει απλά ίσως επειδή είναι μικρή ακόμα (υποθέτω) να μην έχει μπορέσει να ξεπεράσει το χωρισμό των γονιών της ακόμα. Είναι θέμα χρόνου πιστεύω Κατερίνα να σε πλησιάσει από μόνη της. Συγγνώμη αν γίνω αδιάκριτος αν θες μου απαντάς:έχεις κάτσει να συζητήσεις μαζί της τους πραγματικούς λόγους που χωρισες;ήταν λάθος προς εσένα το να πάρεις πάνω σου όλο το φταίξιμο τότε. 
> Όσο για αυτό που λες ότι τους έχουν μείνει άσχημες αναμνήσεις που σε βλεπαν έτσι, ξέρεις και μόνη σου ότι δεν φταις εσύ που αρρωστησες. Εγώ βλέπω μια γυναίκα με τεράστια ψυχική δύναμη πίσω από αυτά τα λόγια που έχει παραμερισει τον εαυτό της(συγγνώμη αν κάνω λάθος) βάζοντας σε πρώτη μοίρα την αγάπη της για τους άλλους. Κι εγώ παντού με βρίσκω λάθος, κάθε μέρα με δικαζω. Θα ξέρεις και μόνη σου ότι η αυτομομφη είναι ένα από τα βασικά συμπτώματα της κατάθλιψης. Όμως πρέπει να σταματήσουμε να καταδικαζουμε τους εαυτούς μας για να προχωρήσουμε. Συγγνώμη αν κάπου γίνομαι αδιάκριτος ή απόλυτος. Μακάρι να μπορούσα να σε βοηθήσω κάπως...


ασφαλως και με βοηθας!
η μικρη μου ειναι 21 κι εγω 48. (καμμια σχεση ομως με τις 48αρες που βλεπω γυρω μου)
αντισυμβατικη θα ελεγα αρκετα...
ναι προσπαθησα αρκετες φορες να τους εξηγησω για τον χωρισμο,πολυ αργοτερα,αλλα λειτουργησε κι αυτο εις βαρος μου...
θεωρησαν οτι το εκανα για να δικαιολογηθω και το χειροτερο για να τις κερδισω κατηγορωντας τον!!!
μπουμερανγκ!
τελευταια 2-3 χρονια που αρχισαν να μενουν περισσοτερο καιρο στον πατερα τους,τα βιωναν πια μονες τους μαζι του κι αντιλαμβανοντουσαν οτι τελικα οντως ηταν οπως τα ελεγα....
η μεγαλη αρχισε να με εμπιστευεται παλι και να με πλησιαζει (οχι απολυτα αλλα οκ ειπαμε θελει δουλεια αυτο)
η μικρη μεν παραδεχτηκε και με δικαιολογησε...αλλα παρεμεινε εχθρικη κι αντιδραστικη.
ειχε μπει και σε μια διαδικασια βολης,που καθενας (για τους δικους του λογους) της εκανε καθε της χατηρι,εγω απο τις τυψεις μου,προκειμενου να ηρεμησει απο τα ξεσπασματα της....και μαλλον αυτο δε θελει να το χασει! (αυτο η ψυχολογος μου το προσδιορισε )

κι εγω παντου με βρισκω λαθος και με δικαζω....
τι κακο ειναι αυτο...πφφφφφφ

----------


## deleted-member-14-04-2016

πολυ καλη μερα σας.
τελικα και προς το παρον,θα αναβαλλω καθε αποφαση,γιατι μου ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να τα διαχειριστω.θα κανω μια υπομονη (ακομα) μεχρι να βρω μια λυση στο προβλημα με την καταθλιψη μου.
Ηδη την εχω κανει ρημαδιο την ζωη μου...και πρεπει να κανω μια αρχη στο να βοηθησω την ψυχικη μου υγεια.παραταω συχνα την υγεια μου και ξερω οτι θα την ξαναπαρατησω...αλλα ευτυχως ακομα βρισκω θεληση στο να ξαναπροσπαθω...

σας παρακαλω μηπως γνωριζει καποιος να μου πει πως μπορω να σβησω μερικες απαντησεις μου (που γραφουν "ιδιαιτερα" προσωπικα στοιχεια ) γιατι μεσα στην διαδυκτιακη απειρια μου,δεν σκεφτηκα νωριτερα την εκδοχη να "διαβαστουν" απο τα παιδια μου ή απο γνωστους μου, ή κι απο συμφοιτητες τους.

ευχαριστω

----------

